# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  "Jokermovie.org"

## pyre

This site is continually being referenced when I refresh a page on MMOWNED. Not sure if it's from an ad or what but it is causing the site to load slowly in some cases. I googled the site and saw that it was pornographic related apparently so I'd be inclined to say it wasn't meant to be here.  :Smile: 

Firefox 5.0
Adblock installed using Easylist
Windows 7 64 bit fresh install (read: less than 6 hours ago)

Just reporting this; close it if it's intended.

Also for Kurios sake I cleared cache, still there matey!

----------


## Zoidberg

Try clearing cache.

----------


## phantom325

Sorry if you already tried clearing cache then idk what to tell ya, but anyways, thanks for the new site :P jk jk

----------


## ~Jagris

Get adblocker plus.

----------


## pyre

:| I said I cleared cache and have adblock plus.

----------


## Xel

I went looking for the issue you are dealing with but could not find anything related with the site you mentioned. 
Try scanning your computer for viruses and if that doesn't help please provide more information that could help us find a solution  :Smile:

----------


## piree

Check your host file on your PC
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts

----------


## bdlj0887

Had the same problem a bit earlier, host file is clean. I run my browser sandboxed as well.

It was almost like it was trying to redirect.. I saw a tinyurl referenced before the jokermovie as well.
This all happened before the chat and actual forums loaded, but after the banner and navigation.

----------


## Xel

We are now dealing with this issue.

----------


## pyre

Yay for another successful report.

----------


## Valmere

I was also wondering why it was trying to load stuff from that website


edit:
10 seconds after posting I had the bright idea of looking at ABP, found this-

----------


## TehVoyager

Ive seen this today too at work and from home... both machines are clean, both have adware blocking stuff... (idk what the one at work uses but its effective... home is chrome adblock+)

everyone's constantly trying to steelz our passwords! i blame blizzard and activi$ion both. xD

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> I was also wondering why it was trying to load stuff from that website
> 
> 
> edit:
> 10 seconds after posting I had the bright idea of looking at ABP, found this-


Maybe its a Google ad bug? e.g. with googles ad's not this forum.

----------


## WizardTrokair

+1... I've been having the same issue latey, at work and at home. Same as above, this jokermovie.org site trying to load when I load MMOwned... slowing everything down to a crawl.

Glad to see it is being looked into.

----------


## Ket

Thanks for the information, trying to fix this.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Not sure if you found the issue back then... or figured out what it is.... but the jokermovie.org issue is back.

Every click to every thread/forum/inbox/whatever is trying to be redirected to jokermovie.org... and it has OwnedCore slowed down to a crawl...

PLEASE HELP!

----------


## TheFreak

No problems here, what Internet browser are you using?

It might be an addon in your browser that was installed, check those and disable anything that's not of importance.

----------


## eSko

also no jokermovie.org stuff on my side... just craploads of x.gaikai.com scripts and images...

----------


## Jadd

> also no jokermovie.org stuff on my side... just craploads of x.gaikai.com scripts and images...


I'm getting this and jokermovie

Get the professor to fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it

----------


## TehVoyager

> also no jokermovie.org stuff on my side... just craploads of x.gaikai.com scripts and images...


this is what im getting too.

----------


## JD

Christ, not this again, I'll try to find out what's wrong.

----------


## WizardTrokair

*bump*

Having this issue again... did the Mods ever figure out the source?

I could believe that it is me, not you... but strange how it only happens with OwnedCore and no other sites. Every click on this site the jokermovie.org script just sits there for like 45 seconds before the page finally loads... drives me nuts.

I want it out!

----------


## JD

I'll check it out!



again...

----------


## Snowee

Same problem since 30min - cleared cache, cookies and so on.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Oh, this morning it was horrible...I just stopped browsing OwnedCore because every click was like 45 seconds to process... working fine now... but I'm sure it will be back... it always comes back...

I've asked like 3 times previously but never got a response other than "we're looking into it"... so I'll ask again.... Did you guys ever find out what was causing this in the past?

Happens on both my work and home PCs, and I have cleared out cache and cookies and such... work PC is an office one with all the appropriate firewalls, too. So strange and highly annoying...

I guess I should be actually working at work though...

----------


## Remus3

well it's also a bit hard when it is only select people getting this issue >_> (aka i don't). I'm sure it's being worked on, anything more could prove to be more harmful than educational as it continues to come back.

----------


## Kubiatsu

Just had this happening to me, never experienced it before. Checked in my AdBlock and I see the same script trying to load that Valmere posted, now blocked for good.

Attachment 5853

Edit: That was on the latest Mac OS X using Firefox, I'm currently on Windows 7 Ultimate using Firefox, and it's still trying to redirect me, clearly the site has something wrong with it at the moment.

----------


## Thunderofnl

JD's working on it as I type this :P

----------


## JD

It should be 100% fixed now.

----------


## Thunderofnl

Thanks as always J to the D :P

----------


## Kubiatsu

> It should be 100% fixed now.


It appears to have disappeared from my AdBlock, so good job JD!

----------


## WizardTrokair

> It should be 100% fixed now.


Thanks so much! Very much appreciated. +4 rep for good Moderating!

So... it was actually an issue with the site, and not my own PC? What did you eventually find, and how was it fixed?

----------


## JD

A certain URL was included in the theme which lead to jokermovie automatically. I removed it by searching in PHP files for a couple hours with thunderofnl.

----------

